# Is spontaneous lactation a real thing?



## LinaNate (Oct 21, 2014)

I've had this ongoing back and fourth about my doe being pregnant or not...

She's a French Apline, almost 3yrs old. Freshened last spring, had viable twins. Was in milk when I bought her in July. Thought to be bred early Aug 2014, had a Sept blood draw to test for pregnancy- lab said "congrats", dried off mid October 2014. She was free ranging our property with the buck until the end of September.

In Dec, near her due date I pulled my hard copy of the preg test- it showed her open, called lab. They said there was no way she was pregnant at the time?!

Put her back with the buck in Dec. She's not kidded and doesn't look pregnant. I feel nothing in her belly, I'm not sure what I feel in her ligaments (I'm a first timer).

She's self sucking, growing an udder, had white discharge yesterday & today and this morning I discovered she has milk.

Would mastitis or heat bring on milk and mammary tissue growth? Maybe she's got a false pregnancy or miscarried (I've seen no blood or tissue expelled)?
Can I resume milking her?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Precocious udder can happen. If you know she isn't pregnant, you can try getting her production up.


----------



## LinaNate (Oct 21, 2014)

She just stood for my buck and is flagging & crying so I'm thinking she's still open.


----------



## Escapegoat (Dec 25, 2014)

Yess, I've had a Goat that lactates every time she comes into heat, no buck in miles


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I was going to say she looks like she's in heat. And she has an udder from self sucking, it stimulates the mammary glands and they start to produce milk.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I agree with little bits... 
Good Luck


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------

